# Stearns-Heisler in Large Scale, too?



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, All

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but...here goes, anyway.

Has anyone heard whether Bachmann will do a large scale version of their (just announced) 14 Ton Stearns-Heisler? The On30 version surely is appealing:










I didn't find anything on the Bachmann website. I wondered if any of you "in the know" have advance information or educated suspicions?


I'd buy one of these. Maybe two. 


Thanks,

Steve Seitel


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow that is nice, Bachmann does have a 1:20.3 Heisler, but it is a bigger locomotive. I would like to have a LS version of that 14T loco as it is much more appealing. But I imagine they will probably just repaint (maybe improved electronics) the one they have if they issue newer models, much like they did the Climax. 

Chris


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I was really disappointed with this announced Heisler and wished that they were going to release a larger more typical one in On30. More like the one that they released in Fn3. With a little work the Fn3 could be made in to a three truck Heisler. 

Again Bachmann fell into the "Cute" class of locomotive. While this may be the only 30" Heisler they could have done something like the Westside #3 and had something that also appealed to the On3 crowd. This thing is way to small to look right! 

Andre


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that little 14 tonner. Looks a lot like my live steam Catatonk Heisler - except the Catatonk has a T-boiler. I'll be buying at least one of these On30 jobs. 

As to the original question, I seriously doubt you'll see Bachmann do one of these in large scale.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Nohting new shown at the Bachman table at the NNGC in Hickory this evening. 

Al P.


----------

